# What Grease do you use?



## mizunole (Sep 27, 2005)

Finish Line is so expensive. Is there any alternative that works well, (auto parts grease maybe?)


----------



## skywaybuzz (Dec 31, 2003)

Best "waterproof" grease I've found is Mystik JT-6 Multi Purpose grease. This stuff is very hard to get off your hands with soap and water. 1lb can at Pep Boys auto store around $6. Good stuff!


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*'marine' bearing grease*

I got a big tub of the blue colored marine trailer bearing grease, it'll last a lifetime, unless you're using it to pack your boat trailer hubs yearly  
I also use this same stuff in my suntour/WTB grease guard headset & BB & pedals with a small grease gun.
It's not as stinky or gunkie as the brown tubes of regular grease, but those work fine too.

Get it at a big box store or some place like west marine.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Just about any high temp automotive wheel bearing grease is acceptable for general bicycle use. I'd bet most boutique greases sold as 'bicycle grease' are just repackaged (and marked up 1000%) automotive products.


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

Wally World marine grease. The stuff rox! and 3 bucks for a lifetime supply!


----------



## skywaybuzz (Dec 31, 2003)

http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/bicycle.htm Good stuff on this website!


----------



## toolsnob (Sep 22, 2005)

*NLGI #2 CG-LB Grease*

You want to use a NLGI #2 grade grease with the GC-LB certification mark.

These types of greases are smooth, fine, and not too thick. They don't harden and have good water resistance.

Some waterproof grease is way too sticky for bike-sized bearings and other stuff is designed to be used at temperatures that would melt your tires.

I like the Valvoline Multi-Purpose/GM (#614) because it is red or the Quaker State Multi-Purpose which is light tan. The color allows you to see how contaminated the grease gets.

A 1-pound can will run less than 4 bucks at any auto parts store.


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

Fisty,

is that stuff from wally world the slick50 brand?

i've found that stuff to be pretty good for my needs. but i do use a light grease for some applications that i don't expect to suffer so much. and i like phils and syn grease.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Listen to Zanettii*



Zanetti said:


> Just about any high temp automotive wheel bearing grease is acceptable for general bicycle use. I'd bet most boutique greases sold as 'bicycle grease' are just repackaged (and marked up 1000%) automotive products.


He know his lubrication.

But something about the fancy red and green opaque stuff that makes us want to waste our money.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*depends on the aplication*

shimano(neon yellow)grease,phil wood,marine grease, and dumondetech liquid grease


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

you know, the shop i work in has two tubs of the Park Polylube 1000 on our bench, and we use it for nearly everything. you should be able to buy a 4 oz tube (usually plenty for your average home wrench, unless you overhaul your headsets and hubs every month) for about 5 bucks. a 16 oz tub for 10-15 bucks, and those will last US many months before replacing them.


----------



## Uumske (Apr 1, 2004)

I agree that Finish Line is not the best out there
for hubs I bought some Dura-Ace grease, sticks better

read something about Purple Extreme lube, anybody used it before?
http://www.purpleextreme.com/


----------



## openhelix (Mar 29, 2004)

I use mobil-1 synthetic. Mainly because I got a HUGE tub of it from for the race bike (motorcycle).


----------



## fore (Dec 7, 2005)

for bearings i LOVE rock 'n roll red devil
http://www.rocklube.com/products_detail_reddevil.html

for threads i'll use just about anything. if you were to open my toolbox you'd find a tube of the green park stuff.


----------



## Muddy Bike (Jun 14, 2005)

I love Tri Flow. It's the best I've found and if I don't have any of that I'll use Phil's waterproof.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*another vote for tri flow*

Tri flow grease, clearish, white I guess. Used it in everything on the bike. Zero problems. I also a big believer is grease is grease, for the most part. I was using Phil Wood, but killed my last tube.

I'm very much aware any waterproof grease would work at a tenth the price.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

Canadian Tire "marine grade" waterproof grease. One tub will last a lifetime.


----------

